# How much peppermint eo for cooling?



## Meganmischke (Aug 30, 2014)

I searched and could find what I was looking for. I want to make a peppermint soap that has that cooling and tingling sensation. I don't sell and I don't have super sensitive skin. What % do you recommend? I have tried 2% which I think is the max. Should I be looking into menthol crystals or 2nd distillation peppermint eo? I really want the tingle to be just as strong as the Dr. B's "castille". Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 30, 2014)

I was going to suggest menthol, but in all honesty have not tried it in soaping.


----------



## lsg (Aug 30, 2014)

Be careful with both peppermint EO and menthol. See cautionary concerns for each before using more than the recommended amounts.


----------



## LBussy (Aug 30, 2014)

I am currently using 5% menthol dissolved in the oil for my HP soaps.  I think I lose some due the the processing but I get the coolness I want (this is for shaving soap).  A more subtle batch has 3%.  If I were going to try CP I would start with 3% menthol.  Sorry I've not tried it with peppermint.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2014)

Menthol does add more of the cooling effect than peppermint.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok thanks I will be getting some menthol then.


----------

